# Top Fuel Cars are in the House!



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got my top fuel cars in the mail yesterday. So I took them out, did nothing to them & put 'em on the track. At 18 volts & 17'+ this is the ET's & MPH I got:
US Army .9749 ET, 15.25 MPH
Fram 1.0212 ET, 16.31 MPH
Coparts .9633 ET, 16.84 MPH
Alanabi 1.0970 ET, 15.25 MPH 
After I was through racing, I put chrome wheels on the US Army car - see pics. Then I put a big silicone tire on the US Army - see pics. And for you guys that are collecting the drag race sets. Coparts has the Anton Brown for $139.99
-FCB


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man those Chrome wheels really set it off.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, I'm liking that chrome myself!!! ... RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm thinking about trying to find some nicer chrome engines for them...
I like the cars, but the engines are lacking...in my opinion. 

I like the chrome hubs too!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hellllloooooooooooooo Alclad!!!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> I got my top fuel cars in the mail yesterday. So I took them out, did nothing to them & put 'em on the track. At 18 volts & 17'+ this is the ET's & MPH I got:
> US Army .9749 ET, 15.25 MPH
> Fram 1.0212 ET, 16.31 MPH
> Coparts .9633 ET, 16.84 MPH
> ...


hey Lendell, i beleive that was matco tools has the antwon brown rails set for 139.99

Richard


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Got mine today, thank you.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Your righ wheelz63 it is matco. sorry guys. lendell


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice pics, I really like the army car with the chrome wheels.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I got these wheels in a deal but I think they are from seller "slot car device" or something similar on Ebay. Wish I had some fronts!
Videojimmy, Your right on the money there! I'm looking out for a replacement engine as well. Do you guys think a 1/24 engine might work? I'm thinking most of the inside of the engine dremeled out and lowered over the chassis. I don't have anything to 1/24 to get an idea of scale.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea Dave thats Jeff.

If we can get some dimensions for him on the fronts, I can call him and see if he can make some. I'm sure he wouldn't mind selling them to us!!

I was thinking of sending the engines on them out for chroming?? What do ya think about that?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

They will be shiny but still funky!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

kiwi, 1/24 will eb way too big. think 1/43 maybe. 1/50 would be ideal.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Al.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

My first reaction seeing these cars was why black wheels? Silver or even molded gray wheels would have looked so much better as this thread shows!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree and would love to have seen some chrome, but the big boys don't have it either...RM

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=alan...tbnw=221&start=32&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:32


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Had to see it to believe it. Thanks!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------

